# Chateau de Chambord



## Wooie1958 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Château de Chambord*, anyone stayed over night and if so was it peaceful / quiet / ok ?           Chambord Castle & Domain (Official)


----------



## iandsm (Apr 7, 2019)

*Chambord*

We have been twice, parking is easy in the large car park but I don't know if overnighting is allowed, there is however a fee aire quite close. Huisseau Sur Cosson N47.5937  E1.45977.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 7, 2019)

iandsm said:


> We have been twice, parking is easy in the large car park but I don't know if overnighting is allowed, there is however a fee aire quite close. Huisseau Sur Cosson N47.5937  E1.45977.




Thank you      :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 7, 2019)

The website says* Caravan and motorhome parking P2: € 11 / 24h* which suggests you can stay overnight then i`ll nip to the aire to empty etc.etc.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like another place to go on to our places to visit list


----------



## s4x4c (Apr 7, 2019)

*chambord*

we stayed there last year lovely a quiet     and when all the day trippers are away you can still go around all the gardens and paths around canal … we took our seats and bottle of wine and sat looking at chateau  and sunset    superb


----------



## winks (Apr 7, 2019)

*Stayed last April and nice and quiet.*

Pick up a ticket on the way in and there’s a pay station at the start of the footpath going over to the chateau. The parking charge was €11 from memory and there is a service pillar at the opposite end of the aire which was €2 or so for water but I think the connector was moe like a hydraulic hose than any water point I’d seen before.  Didn’t go into the chateau because the weather was too good to be inside but we did see some wild boar roaming around after everyone had gone home. 

Cheers

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2019)

winks said:


> Pick up a ticket on the way in and there’s a pay station at the start of the footpath going over to the chateau. The parking charge was €11 from memory and there is a service pillar at the opposite end of the aire which was €2 or so for water but I think the connector was moe like a hydraulic hose than any water point I’d seen before.  Didn’t go into the chateau because the weather was too good to be inside but we did see some wild boar roaming around after everyone had gone home.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H




Nice 1, thank you very much H :wave:

Won`t need water but i will need to empty the cassette   :scared:   but not a problem if i can`t as *iandsm* has pointed out an aire just down the road.

Do you mean one of these for your pipe so it will connect to the water point


----------



## winks (Apr 8, 2019)

No it was a quite large bright metal fitting just like a hydraulic hose. But if you’re going to fill up before you go you’ll be ok. Really nice place. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## jann (Apr 8, 2019)

The chateau is worth a visit, not stopped overnight


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2019)

The Chateau it is them on the way down to the Pyrenees     :drive:        :dance:     

We try and get at least one in every trip, thank you very much folks             :wave:


----------



## runnach (Apr 8, 2019)

Unless it has moved or talking different chateaus, Chambourd is in the Loire region  an area worthy of touring itself, Mind you Pyreenees are stunning I preferred the topography more than the Alpes

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2019)

channa said:


> Unless it has moved or talking different chateaus, Chambourd is in the Loire region  an area worthy of touring itself, Mind you Pyreenees are stunning I preferred the topography more than the Alpes
> 
> Channa




We`ve done the Loire region several times just never got round to visiting the Chateau.

The top of our list is the Pyrenees and like yourself we prefer it over the Rhone-Alpes which can actually get overcrowded as we experienced last year    :sad:

If we was to retire over there it would definitely be the Pyrenees, it`s exactly what we are looking for and we both sort of feel at home down there         :dance:


----------



## runnach (Apr 8, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve done the Loire region several times just never got round to visiting the Chateau.
> 
> The top of our list is the Pyrenees and like yourself we prefer it over the Rhone-Alpes which can actually get overcrowded as we experienced last year    :sad:
> 
> If we was to retire over there it would definitely be the Pyrenees, it`s exactly what we are looking for and we both sort of feel at home down there         :dance:



Ditto. The pyreenees blew me away, a stunning area ...If I could only return to France once in my life, It would be where I would settle Scenery, Fishing ,Biking roads, sea and Mountains , cuisine and a sub culture ,ticks every box 
Channa


----------



## pamjon (Apr 8, 2019)

*Chambord*

We stayed at an Aire about 10mins away from Chambord. It is right next to a river and extremely peaceful. Certainly better than paying 10 euros + on the carpark at Chambord.
pj


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 8, 2019)

winks said:


> The parking charge was €11 from memory and there is a service pillar at the opposite end of the aire which was €2 or so for water but I think the connector was moe like a hydraulic hose than any water point I’d seen before.



I think you will need one of these:

Hozelock 2291 Double Male Connector: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

This type of waterpoint is commonly used in marinas and finding its way into aire installations.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 9, 2019)

Fantastic place to visit, with a double helix staircase inside too :tongue:
2016 
As we had to pay for  the car park, motorhome area is pretty large, then we moved off to a free aire at Tour En Sologne not far away. I think it was extra for overnighting then however I've read it is 11 euro/24hrs now , so if you visit you may as well stay overnight.
We came back the next day and parked here:Google Maps for free


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 10, 2019)

Stayed close to there last year when the family were stopping on a campsite at Muides-sur-Loire, there were a few free stopovers aires around the area. We stopped right on the banks of the Loire at Saint-Dye GPS 47.654499,1.479000 & at GPS  47.668598,1.525590. These were about 5kms from the Chateau Chambord so a relatively easy bike ride. From what we saw of the aire at the Chateau it looked pretty well packed.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kontiki said:


> Stayed close to there last year when the family were stopping on a campsite at Muides-sur-Loire, there were a few free stopovers aires around the area. We stopped right on the banks of the Loire at Saint-Dye GPS 47.654499,1.479000 & at GPS  47.668598,1.525590. These were about 5kms from the Chateau Chambord so a relatively easy bike ride. *From what we saw of the aire at the Chateau it looked pretty well packed.*



We are prepared to put up with that for 1 day and night so we can be close to the Chateau as we do not have any other transport.


----------

